# Home purchase in merida



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings, does anyone know if an expat. is able to buy a home in their name?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sure but it will require a fidecommiso or bank trust, you can even buy on an FMM...


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*home purchase*



chicois8 said:


> sure but it will require a fidecommiso or bank trust, you can even buy on an FMM...


Ok, thanks for the response really appreciate it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> sure but it will require a fidecommiso or bank trust, you can even buy on an FMM...


You only need a fideicomiso if the land you want to purchase is near the coast.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's correct Isla, 50km or 31 miles from the coast but Merida is 33KM or 20 miles from the coast so Merida is in the restricted zone and a fidecomiso is required......

A fide is also required within 100KM or 60 miles from an international border.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> That's correct Isla, 50km or 31 miles from the coast but Merida is 33KM or 20 miles from the coast so Merida is in the restricted zone and a fidecomiso is required......
> 
> A fide is also required within 100KM or 60 miles from an international border.....


Thanks for the clarification, chico.


----------

